
Chinese bats carry viruses primed to cause the next deadly pandemic (2013) - prostoalex
https://qz.com/141596/chinese-bats-carry-viruses-primed-to-cause-the-next-deadly-pandemic/
======
generatorguy
The Article describes 100% what has happened with covid based on the sars
experience and research since then. Whether the covid19 virus jumped from bats
or civets hopefully the Chinese wet markets will stop carrying animals that
have viruses that are so detrimental to humans.

~~~
lowdose
Bats also bite people, why do you assume it is through our food the virus
jumped?

~~~
onetimemanytime
maybe it's an odds /likely thing? They kept eating bats, alive too. No need
for bats to bite you

~~~
beatgammit
Even if they're cooked, the handler could have contracted it during
preparation.

I don't know Chinese culture well enough to know if we can solve this problem
through market controls (might just shift to the black market), so we should
be focusing efforts on identifying and understanding viruses and bacteria that
could transfer to humans so we can stay a step ahead of disease. I'm sure
we're doing a lot of that now, so perhaps we just need to adjust funding.

------
squashthebug
Downvote and flag this all you like, but it's too late.

The pieces of the puzzle were out there for anyone to assemble.

Sorry 50cent party members, but the truth is coming out. Soon the whole world
will hate you (if it doesn't already).

------
tzm
Look into the research of Wuhan-based virologist, Shi Zhengli.

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-chinas-bat-
wo...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-chinas-bat-woman-hunted-
down-viruses-from-sars-to-the-new-coronavirus1/)

"If coronaviruses were the culprit", she remembers thinking, “could they have
come from our lab?”

"By January 7 the Wuhan team determined the new virus had indeed caused the
disease those patients suffered"

